# how much horses am i getting from my rb20det



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

Need to know how much horsepower can i get from my rb20det stock to the wheels.
and how much can i get when i change turbo, intercooler and the other minor stuff.
A friend told me those engines are d-tuned to leave Japan so what will i have to do to get it back original.
What will the horsepower be like then?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

They don't detune them. Stock is 215hp at the flywheel, on high octane fuel (100 octane). 3" exhaust and K&N filter would get you a few more.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

Carlito said:


> They don't detune them. Stock is 215hp at the flywheel, on high octane fuel (100 octane). 3" exhaust and K&N filter would get you a few more.



Thanx for clarifying that.

So what about the after market intercooler and stuff?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jnr_chin said:


> Thanx for clarifying that.
> 
> So what about the after market intercooler and stuff?


well, a big intercooler might give you 3 more, but it will make it run a lot cooler, and the turbo depends on the kind of turbo you get, but dont forget a fuel pump to feed the beast, and also, ask Opium about the rb20det.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a GTR intercooler on mine. No real difference in power, but it has greater potential. I have cooling problems as a result, though. The GTR has a different bumper and a bigger grille opening so it gets more air.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

*need power for my rb20det*



KaRdoN said:


> well, a big intercooler might give you 3 more, but it will make it run a lot cooler, and the turbo depends on the kind of turbo you get, but dont forget a fuel pump to feed the beast, and also, ask Opium about the rb20det.



I have a real nice gas pump which was previously used on a turbo engine but a t3/t4 turbo what can i expect in horsepower from that i am basically trying to get like 300 or more horse power without much changes.

"i was threatened by a levin with 3sgte with t3 t4 turbo an no other mods i cant let him kill me"

what can i do?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jnr_chin said:


> I have a real nice gas pump which was previously used on a turbo engine but a t3/t4 turbo what can i expect in horsepower from that i am basically trying to get like 300 or more horse power without much changes.
> 
> "i was threatened by a levin with 3sgte with t3 t4 turbo an no other mods i cant let him kill me"
> 
> what can i do?


how much boost are you going to run? what kind of fuel management? it all depends on a bunch of factors, but i can guess around 255 would be close.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> how much boost are you going to run? what kind of fuel management? it all depends on a bunch of factors, but i can guess around 255 would be close.



ok thats not bad caz my car is really light there is nothing in it with weight except the rollcage and the engine of course, so i guess a power to weight advantage will help me. :thumbup:

So the 255hp is with the t3/t4 on high boost or low boost? and with a resonable setup of parts


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

Carlito said:


> They don't detune them. Stock is 215hp at the flywheel, on high octane fuel (100 octane). 3" exhaust and K&N filter would get you a few more.


Stock figures are 215 whp, not flywheel. Japanese manufacturers don't do flywheel numbers. Not like the american crap. But yeah, it's on 100 octane, and we don't even have that here, so it will be effected.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nitrous_burner said:


> Stock figures are 215 whp, not flywheel. Japanese manufacturers don't do flywheel numbers. Not like the american crap. But yeah, it's on 100 octane, and we don't even have that here, so it will be effected.


100 octane? maybe u dont. i run 100 tough my car like every 3 months to clean it out some, jsut gotta know where to go


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> 100 octane? maybe u dont. i run 100 tough my car like every 3 months to clean it out some, jsut gotta know where to go


Yeah, i've looked and there is NO gas stations that supply 100 octane in BC. I could go to the states, but you know.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

nitrous_burner said:


> Yeah, i've looked and there is NO gas stations that supply 100 octane in BC. I could go to the states, but you know.



thanx again for the info 

so a t3/t4 with a 60 front and a 40 back how will that run with a mines computer( no limiter) with about 10psi nice gas pump 3 1/2" piping and a diff with a nice ratio?


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

jnr_chin said:


> thanx again for the info
> 
> so a t3/t4 with a 60 front and a 40 back how will that run with a mines computer( no limiter) with about 10psi nice gas pump 3 1/2" piping and a diff with a nice ratio?


Yeah, you are gonna have to run aftermarket turbos to reach a reliable 10psi. Even though the stock boost is 9 pounds, anything over 1 pound higher will most likely turn your stocker into a bomb. With good gas, and a 3.5 inch exhaust your power should be at approximately 245 if all goes well. The diff obviously isn't gonna help with horsepower, but you'll fire off the line much better with the added horsepower and the new diff. Sounds like a good set of upgrades.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

nitrous_burner said:


> Yeah, you are gonna have to run aftermarket turbos to reach a reliable 10psi. Even though the stock boost is 9 pounds, anything over 1 pound higher will most likely turn your stocker into a bomb. With good gas, and a 3.5 inch exhaust your power should be at approximately 245 if all goes well. The diff obviously isn't gonna help with horsepower, but you'll fire off the line much better with the added horsepower and the new diff. Sounds like a good set of upgrades.


by the way other than the exaust piping, in my engine bay the turbo will not be able to bolt directly to the exaust manifold. What would be the recommended size pipe to use from the exaust to the turbo without having any lag, what thickness for the flanges etc.

what disadvantages and advantages are there when i go that way if any?


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

hate to say it but the RB20 is a pretty weak engine compared to the RB25..

I know someone who has a bored RB22 and its got 300 to the wheels.. I've heard of someone taking a RB24ET and slapping the RB20 head on there (RB24DET) not half bad, but for the work why not make an RB30DET..

Stock and even tuned the RB20 isn't really worth it.. depends what power you want I guess..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

RB24et? Im not aware of such an engine existing.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Joel said:


> RB24et? Im not aware of such an engine existing.


Nope you are right.. it was the RB20E... he built up from there.. sorry about that..

http://meggala.com/rb24.html


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

nitrous_burner said:


> Stock figures are 215 whp, not flywheel. Japanese manufacturers don't do flywheel numbers. Not like the american crap.


Wow, you abviously don't know anything about Skyline, if so, please don't post stupid comment like this one  

It's 215BHP = ~212HP 

Stock will do less than 200WHP

I re-tuned one 2 weeks ago on a DynaPack Dyno 10.5 psi of boost with 444cc injectors (from a GTR) Stock turbo, stock intercooler, 3" exhaust.

It made 223WHP ans 220WTorque.

With more boost you could expect ~ 250WHP(but my customer didn't have a boost controler)

The stock turbo is limiting the top end power, peak HP was at ~5900RPM cause the turbo didn't bread enought at top end.

Robin


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

Joel said:


> RB24et? Im not aware of such an engine existing.


It's a stroker kit, the most popular is the RB22DET(Tomei as a kit for this)


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Carlito said:


> They don't detune them. Stock is 215hp at the flywheel, on high octane fuel (100 octane). 3" exhaust and K&N filter would get you a few more.


 like Carlito said, they don't detune the engines. All japanese car manufacturers "say" they won't go above 276 hp but the cars that they say has 276 have more than that but they will never detune an engine. sr20det's have great potential but I think the turbo lag on them is horrible. If you want to spend lots on upgrading the turbo (which you shouldn't do) then it'll add much more power but cause problems with cooling and probably cause too much stress on other parts. And waste a perfectly good turbo that's already there. I'd also recommend exhaust.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

VG30DETT said:


> like Carlito said, they don't detune the engines. All japanese car manufacturers "say" they won't go above 276 hp but the cars that they say has 276 have more than that but they will never detune an engine.


Really? Thats funny because the S15 has a restrictor built into the wastegate signal line to keep a limit on the factory boost level. Id say this is detuning.



> sr20det's have great potential but I think the turbo lag on them is horrible.


Firstly we are not talking about the SR, secondly the SR has almost no turbo lag at all - it uses a T25G which is a really small turbo specifically chosen to minimise lag.



> If you want to spend lots on upgrading the turbo (which you shouldn't do) then it'll add much more power but cause problems with cooling and probably cause too much stress on other parts. And waste a perfectly good turbo that's already there. I'd also recommend exhaust.


If you are talking about the T25G on the SR its not a good turbo. It is small and very inefficient at high boost levels. If you are talking about the skyline turbos, a lot of them have ceramic exhaust wheels that delaminate at boost levels above 13psi - which also isnt good. The series 2 R33 GTS-T turbos even have a plastic compressor wheel!


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

Joel said:


> Really? Thats funny because the S15 has a restrictor built into the wastegate signal line to keep a limit on the factory boost level. Id say this is detuning.


This is a wrong statement, why cause having a restrictor in the wasgate line will only make the boost higher, not lower!

Anyway, the reason for this is cause S14 and S15 have the boost controled by the ECU and the by-pass solenoid doesn't flow enought, so they put a restrictor in the line to limit the flow.


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

BigBlueR32 said:


> hate to say it but the RB20 is a pretty weak engine compared to the RB25..
> 
> I know someone who has a bored RB22 and its got 300 to the wheels.. I've heard of someone taking a RB24ET and slapping the RB20 head on there (RB24DET) not half bad, but for the work why not make an RB30DET..
> 
> Stock and even tuned the RB20 isn't really worth it.. depends what power you want I guess..


I must say, you are correct. But you gotta remember, you're talkin 0.5 of a litre. Of course the RB25 is better but some people just don't have to huge money kickin around the get that swap. The RB20 is no 25 or 26 but it's anything but a weak motor. It's in a skyline isn't it?? It's ahead of its time, regardless.


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

S14 Drift! said:


> Wow, you abviously don't know anything about Skyline, if so, please don't post stupid comment like this one
> 
> It's 215BHP = ~212HP
> 
> ...


I'm not here to pick stupid fights, so i'll leave this one alone. However, unless you can gimme a link that it's not 215whp, I stand with my numbers. And how does that make me stupid about skylines???? No, seriously. I may have got ONE thing wrong. I'm obviously not that stupid, I do work on them 6 days a week. But like I said, if you wanna be immature and say people don't know anything about cars, choose a different forum. We're all here to talk about cars, not fuck with other people. Anyhow, if you can get me a link, I will gladly change my answer.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

nitrous_burner said:


> It's in a skyline isn't it?? It's ahead of its time, regardless.


That is very true and for the guy who started this thred coulda saved all this argument by just taking to a testing station and put it on the dyno. As for wanting to know how much power your getting after a few "simple" mods such as intercooler etc, there are many things that can make the difference. Wanna know your power, do a dyno run :thumbup:


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

nitrous_burner said:


> I'm not here to pick stupid fights, so i'll leave this one alone. However, unless you can gimme a link that it's not 215whp, I stand with my numbers. And how does that make me stupid about skylines???? No, seriously. I may have got ONE thing wrong. I'm obviously not that stupid, I do work on them 6 days a week. But like I said, if you wanna be immature and say people don't know anything about cars, choose a different forum. We're all here to talk about cars, not fuck with other people. Anyhow, if you can get me a link, I will gladly change my answer.


Sorry , I just don't like when people give out wrong information...

Here is the link> http://www.rb20det.com/aboutrb20det.html

I didn't want to piss you off, sorry again!

Robin


----------



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

I stand corrected. Sweet deal, thanks


----------

